
Thermodynamic magic enables cooling without energy consumption - peter_retief
https://phys.org/news/2019-04-thermodynamic-magic-enables-cooling-energy.html
======
ohiovr
I am having trouble visualizing how this works. It sounds like a simple
experiment that would not be overly expensive to verify if we had a howto on
it.

